# LETEZIK???



## itt (2004 Február 22)

Sziasztok nem igazan vagyok meg anyira jartas a szamitogep vilagban de halottam csak nem tudom biztosra hogy alitolag van olyan program ami szoveget fordit???? :idea: Ha letezik es tud valaki valmilyen linket erdekelne :lol: 

ui:vagy lehet olyan ami filmet is (pl angol)lefordit magyar faliratra????


----------



## kandur (2004 Február 23)

Kell, hogy létezzen forditóprogram, cimeket nem tudok, de próbálkozz egy keresőprogrammal, pl www.google.com , van neki magyar változata is www.google.hu, és irj be valamit a keresőbe, pl azt, hogy angol-magyar, vagy azt, hogy forditás. Én is igy kezdtem a keresztrejtvény után keresgélni, mert gyanitottam, hogy van keresztrejtvénykészitő program.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 27)

:shock:


----------



## goyo (2004 Február 27)

itt írta:


> Sziasztok nem igazan vagyok meg anyira jartas a szamitogep vilagban de halottam csak nem tudom biztosra hogy alitolag van olyan program ami szoveget fordit???? :idea: Ha letezik es tud valaki valmilyen linket erdekelne :lol:
> 
> ui:vagy lehet olyan ami filmet is (pl angol)lefordit magyar faliratra????



Vannak mondatfordító programok, de ezek még nagyon gyermekcipőben járnak. Jelenleg csak a szófordítók müködnek rendesen. Az egyik legjobb internetes szotar: http://szotar.sztaki.hu/angol-magyar

Filmfelirat: a filmfeliratforditassal rengeteg fiatal bibelodik hazankban. Ha megismered a DC++ kezeleset, te is letoltetsz egy csomo filmet is fordito programot (ezek hasznalata illegalis). A többször bezárt magyar filmfelirat adatbázis: http://80.97.68.129/subs/ (használata illegális)


----------



## palko (2004 Február 28)

Szótárnak a weben a sztaki tényleg a legjobb.
Azonban ha nincs online interneted, akkor elég macerás mindig csatlakozni...
Az egyik legjobb offline szótár készítő cég címe: http://www.morphologic.hu/
És az egyik legjobb termékük:
http://www.mobimouse.com/
Ez egy "fordító egér"...azaz gyorsan lefordítja a szótárában szereplő szavakat, csak az egeret kell az idegen szó fölé mozgatnod...
Mondatfordítók még nem léteznek magyar nyelvre (legalábbis nem tudok használhatót).

Sok sikert!


----------



## kandur (2004 Március 1)

Én is ugyanezeket találtam a google segítségével, de még van egy.
A www.esperanto.hu oldalon kell legyen egy angol-magyar fordítóprogram
ha jól emlékszem, de nem próbáltam ki, nem tudom mennyire jár gyerekcipőben, mennyire nem.


----------



## kandur (2004 Március 1)

Most nem találom az eszperantó oldalon az angol fordítóprogramot, 
és az eszperantó programról is azt írja, hogy fordítássegítő program.
Valóban gyerekcipőben járhat a mondatfordítás.


----------



## itt (2004 Március 1)

*Koszonom*

Koszi mindenkinek probalkozom :?


----------



## kandur (2004 Március 2)

Milyen büntetés jár illegális szoftverhasználatért?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 2)

10-botutes a foteren, esetleg felnegyeles a var fokan, karoba huzas, kerekbe tores, habar az utobbi, ugy tudom szabadon valasztott gyakorlat


----------



## goyo (2004 Március 2)

kandur írta:


> Milyen büntetés jár illegális szoftverhasználatért?



Attól függ hol élsz... Jellemzően pénzbüntetés.
Magyarországon a büntetéshez hozzájárul az is, hogy a rendőrség elviszi a gépedet, minden adathordozóval együtt és csak hónapok multán juthatsz hozzá.


----------



## palko (2004 Március 3)

Az egész világra jellemző, hogy a kishalakkal nem nagyon foglalkoznak...nem halottam még olyanról, hogy csak úgy kimentek volna egy magánszemélyhez házkutatási paranccsal, hogy megnézzék milyen illegális szoftverek vannak a gépén...nagyon kell a kishalnak ficánkolni, hogy a nagy bálnák figyelmét magára vonja...pl. üzletszerűen űzérkedsz szoftverek illegális másolataival...nagymennyiségben töltöd őket...stb.

A nagy cégeknek meg egyenesen jó, ha minél több ember használja a terméküket...persze örülnének, ha fizetnének érte, de nem találtak még ki olyan módszert, amivel elejét tudnák venni (proaktív intézkedés), vagy utólag fel tudnák deríteni (reaktív intézkedés) ilyen elterjedtség mellett...ehhez csak központosított akarat lenne szükséges, ami tudvalevően diktatúrában tud létezni...de lásd kínát...ott sem bírnak a néppel...szóval nincs mi miatt aggódnod...

A szoftverrendőrség (BSA) csak a cégekre, vállalkozásokra utaznak...sehol nem tarthatják nyílván azt (hacsak nem céges a gép), hogy neked egyáltalán van a birtokodban számítógép...
De gondolom külföldön is így van...a BSA nem foglalkozik a magánszemélyekkel ok nélkül...hiszen a cégekkel sem bírnak...


----------



## pitti (2004 Március 3)

Itt Canadaban nem hiszem hogy barki (meg a zsaruk sem) bejohetne a hazamba birosagi vegzes nelkul. Azt a birot meg ki kell talalni aki egy magan hazkutatasi vegzest kiadna annak a gyanujaval, hogy egy par szaz dollar erteku illegalis szoftvert hasznal valaki. :shock:


----------



## kandur (2004 Március 3)

Nekem nagyon új volt a dolog, hogy szoftverhasználat is lehet illegális.
Azt már hallottam a tévében, hogy gyerekpornóképek birtoklása büncselekmény, de illegális szoftverhasználat?
Milyen illegális szoftverek vannak még?


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Március 3)

Most milyen indokkal erdeklodsz???


----------



## palko (2004 Március 4)

Minden amit használsz és fizetni kellene érte...de nem fizettél...vindózod van?


----------



## kandur (2004 Március 4)

Én nyilvános helyről internetezek, nekem windowsom sincs, meg semmim sincs.
Az illegális szoftvert azt úgy gondoltam, hogy még fizetni sem szabad érte.


----------



## kandur (2004 Március 4)

dulifuli írta:


> Most milyen indokkal erdeklodsz???



A kíváncsiság jogán érdeklődök.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 16)

:shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Március 16)

Altalaban mikor megveszed a geped akkor az alap programok jonnek vele, az opracios rendszer attol fugg mit akarsz,melyiket akarod hasznalni, de hozza lehet meg kerni egyebeket amit nagyon olcson vagy mar az arba bele van kalkulalva.
Sok sok ingyenes program is van. Free download.Sok bemutato program is van ami csak egy par napig vagy egy honapig hasznalhato.Utana vagy megveszed vagy keresel masikat . :wink: 
HA bongeszgetsz nagyon sok mindent meglehet talalni.
Persze nem erdemes egy rendorseggel se osszeutkozesbe kerulni holmi lopott szoftver miatt.


----------



## WinCE (2004 Június 9)

kandur írta:


> Nekem nagyon új volt a dolog, hogy szoftverhasználat is lehet illegális.
> Azt már hallottam a tévében, hogy gyerekpornóképek birtoklása büncselekmény, de illegális szoftverhasználat?
> Milyen illegális szoftverek vannak még?



Ehh!
Vannak illegális szoftverek (pl amivel a programokat feltörik), de inkább illegális szoftverhasználat a jellemzőbb... Sőt...!

A szofteverek szellemi termékek. Valaki elkészítette, amiért neked -elvileg- fizetned kellene, amiért ő rendelkezésedre bocsájtja a terméket. Ez független attól, hogy közvetlenül vagy közvetett módon jutottál hozzá a szoftverhez.

Vannak trial (időkorlátos), freeware és shareware programok.
A nevükben mindben benne van mi micsoda.
Az időkorlátos általában 30 napig ingyenesen használható, aztán meg kell vásárolnod hozzá a szükséges kódot/kulcsot.
A freeware ingyenesen használható program.

Rengeteg ilyet találsz magyarul itt: http://www.honositomuhely.hu


----------



## Efike (2004 Augusztus 17)

Persze, hogy van forditóprogram, de az ingyenes hozzáférésűtől sokat ne várj. Felismeri a tőszavak egy részét. Amelyik progi már professzionálisan fordit az pénzes. Egyébként a magyar Recognita, ha jól emléxem játszik ilyen dolgokkal.
Efraim


----------



## kandur (2004 Augusztus 30)

Azt nem tudjatok veletlenul, hogy mennyi aramot fogyaszt egy 
szamitogep havonta? Azert kerdezem pont toletek, mert nalatok egesz honapban be van kapcsolva. Az igaz, hogy nem nagyon veritek a fogatokhoz a garast, jobbanmondva a centet, van egyebb dolgotok, mint ilyesmit szamolni.


----------



## karesz (2004 Augusztus 31)

modelltol fuggoen kb 60-100 watt (plusz ugyanennyi a monitorra is) szorozva az orak szamaval es a villanyszamlan talalhato dijjal. Nem tul sok, foleg ha a monitort hasznalat utan kikapcsolja az ember.
Nem tudom mennyi az aram otthon de ha ejjel nappal megy a gep durva sacc kb 1000 Ft lehet havonta.
Lehet kapni vagy kolcsonozni olyan szamlalot ami pontosan megmondja ha a konnektor es a gep koze dugod. 
Egy energiatakarekos huton sokkal tobbet lehet sporolni na meg a vizmelegiton...
Karesz


----------



## Efike (2004 Augusztus 31)

Beállíthatod a számítógépen, hogy ha bizonyos ideig nem történik semmilyen művelet, akkor automatikusan stand by állapotba kapcsoljon. Ilyenkor a számítógép működik - tehát a fáljcserélő progi pl. nem kapcsol ki - de a monitor igen. Egy egérmozdulatra a rendszer visszaáll. Ezzel sokat tudsz spórolni. Ha megengedheted magadnak, akkor vásárolj a számítógépedhez LCD képernyőt. Nagyságrendekkel kisebb a fogyasztása és a szemedet is kíméli. Egyébként normál PC-nél a fogyasztás 75 %-a körülbelül a monitor.


----------



## kandur (2004 Szeptember 1)

Melyik tipus fogyaszt kevesebbet, es honnan lehet felismerni?
Vannak esetleg valamilyen masfajta hatranyai a kevesebbet fogyaszto szamitogepnek?


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 1)

Értelemszerűen a legkevesebbet a hordozható számítógép fogyaszt. A számíttógép - és most szigorúan csak a számítógépegységről beszélek monitor nélkül - fogyasztását az határozza meg, hogy mennyi kártya van benne. Pl.: A számítógép helyes működéséhez elegendő az alaplap és a videokártya. Egy PC gép alapesetben HDD nélkül is működik (Windows nélkül DOS üzemmódban). Na most elkezded fejleszteni a hardwert. Veszel hozzá egy CD olvasót, vagy CD író olvasót. Ez nyilvánvalóan megterheli a tápegységet. Később vásárolsz még egy HDD-t. Aztán nem elégszel meg a jóval, veszel egy kiegészitő kártyát és feldugsz a gépre még 30 db. HDD-t. Ehhez már nem elegendő a tápegység, úgy lefüstölne, mint a huzat. ( Egyébként a processzor füsttel működik. Ha a füst kiszáll belőle, a processzor nem működik tovább :lol: ) Aztán ott van még a hangkártya, a TV-modul, a pen-tablet driver és lehetne folytatni a végtelenségig mennyi marhaság kapcsolható a számítógéphez. Úgy képzeld el, hogy van egy konnektorod, amibe elosztót teszel. Aztán az elosztóba bedugsz három vasalót. Aztán az elosztóba bedugsz még egy elosztót és 6 vasalót. Tutti ki fog égni az alapkonnektor, mert a vezeték keresztmetszete nem erre az áramfelvételre van tervezve.


----------



## kandur (2004 Szeptember 2)

Tudom, hogy buta kerdes, de a mikroprocesszor fajtaja nem befolyasolja az aramfogyasztasdt?

Tehat akkor egy alaplap es egy videokartya, ami altalaban egybe van epitve, 60 w-ot fogyaszt? Es ha kigeszitem ujabb lapopkkal, akkor elerhetem a 100 w-os orankenti fogyasztast? Igy kell ertelmeznem?
Minden alkatrtesz befolyasolja az artamfogyasztast?
Peldaul a merevlemezegyseg mennyisege befolyasolja az aramfogyasztast?
Tobbet fogyaszt egy 80MB-os gep, mint egy 20MB-os?
Tudom, hogy szorszalhasogato vagyok, de nalunk, Romaniaban az energiafogyasztas
letkerdes, az embernek ramegy a fizetese, ha nem vigyaz.

Kepernyobol is van energiatakarekosabb fajta?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 2)

HUhA T aztan nagyon gazdasagosan szamolod ki,ha igy sporolsz hamar nagy kapitalista valik beloled! :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 2)

Szia Kandúr,
a merevlemez (HDD) partíció mérete nem befolyásolja a fogyasztást, csak a darabszám. Azért gondolj bele, hogy van benne egy nagyfordulatszámú motor. Az elektronika fogyasztása ( az egész hókusz-pókusz SMT technology ) nem számottevő.
Ugyanez igaz a microprocessorra. Nyilván van valami minimális eltérés a processzorok között fogyasztásban, de ha csak az működne, akkor a villanyórád meg sem mozdulna tőle. Ez milliwattos nagyságrend. A memoria mérete sem befolyásol. 
Tudod mit ? Csinálj egy kísérletet. Szedd szét darabokra a computeredet és a 220 V egyik ágába köss egy ampermérőt. Tehár úgy csináld, mintha a kéteres vezeték egyik madzagját elvágnád és közéjük teszed az ampermérőt. Vigyázz, le kell szigetelni

------------Ampermérő----------
220,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Számítógép
------------------------------------

Kapcsold rá a hálózatra és mérdd meg az értéket, amikor csak a proci van benne. Irdd fel. Kapcsold ki a számítógépet. Tedd be az 1,44 MB-s floppy drivert és indítsd be a számítógépet. Mérdd meg az új értéket és írdd fel. Kapcsolj újra ki és tegyél be egy HDD-t... és így tovább.
A kapott értéket szorozd meg 0,866 * 220 -al és megkapod a fogyasztást wattban, ha az ampermérővel ampert mértél. 
Efraim


----------



## kandur (2004 Szeptember 3)

Efike írta:


> Szia Kandúr,
> a merevlemez (HDD) partíció mérete nem befolyásolja a fogyasztást, csak a darabszám.
> 
> Ezt hogy erted? A darabszam? Mifele darabszam?
> ...


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 3)

Kandur, kandur, kandur...
A HDD darabszáma. Egy PC számítógépben (Personal Computer) normál esetben 2 db HDD (Hard Disk Driver) lehet. Boltban, ha veszed általában 1 db. van benne. A PC-t IDE rendszerű HDD-vel szállítják. Az alaplap ill. a BIOS csak 2 db HDD-t tud kezelni. Kiegészítő kártyával több is elhelyezhető. A másik megoldás a SCSI rendszer. Itt egy számítógépbe akár 30 db HDD-t is telepíthetsz, ez csak a tápegység teherbírásának a kérdése. 

A képernyő kikapcsoló elérése a Desktopról
Egér jobb gomb a desktopon, ahol nincs icon, megjelenik a Properties ablak, a tabulátorral ellapozol a Screen Saver lapra, a Screen Saver lapon megtalálod a Power kapcsolót, megnyomod és beállítod a képernyő kikapcsolását, ahogy szeretnéd. A fene aki tudja, hogy mi a program neve. Ez a Windows XP. Írdd meg, hogy milyen systemmel dolgozol és utánanézek, ha más.
Efraim


----------



## kandur (2004 Szeptember 5)

Es ez a Desktop hol van?


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 5)

> Es ez a Desktop hol van?


Az orrod előtt. De ha seggest ülsz a számítógépnek akkor a hátad mögött. 
A számítógépet kapcsold be, mert ha ki van kapcsolva akkor nincs Desktop.
A Desktop magyar ferdítése Asztal. A magyar Help-ben így találod meg, de mindjárt rákeresek valamelyik HDD-n és bemásolom, hogy fel tudjalak homályosítani.


> A Vezérlőpultról megnyitható Megjelenítés tulajdonságai párbeszédpanel segítségével témát választhat az asztalhoz, testreszabhatja az asztal megjelenését, és a képernyőbeállításokat is módosíthatja.
> 
> Téma kijelölésével megadhatja az asztal általános megjelenését. A témák meghatározzák a háttér megjelenését, az alkalmazott képernyővédőt, a Windows rendszer által használt betűtípusokat és színeket, az ablakokban és a párbeszédpaneleken észlelhető térhatást, az ikonok és az egérmutatók megjelenési módját, valamint a hangokat. Az egyes összetevők módosításával a témák testre is szabhatók.
> 
> ...


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 5)

> Teremtésünk Története
> ( Windows version )
> 
> 1,/ Kezdetben teremtette az Úr a Bitet és a Byte-t. És teremté ezekből a Szó-t.
> ...


----------



## kandur (2004 Szeptember 5)

Kutya legyek, ha tudom, hogy hol a desktop.


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 5)

> Kutya legyek, ha tudom, hogy hol a desktop.


Add meg magánban a címed, rögtön feladok holnap egy pórázt és néhány műcsontot, esetleg ha kell küldök kutyatápot is.
Szopornyica elleni oltóanyagot nem tudok küldeni, ahhoz kiviteli engedély kell, vagy az állatorvosod igazolása.
Ha van a lakóhelyeden kutyafodrászat, ugasd meg az emailjukat.
Efraim


----------



## AtAways (2004 Október 26)

*Desktop*

Egyszerusitve, a desktop az ahol az ikonok elhelyezkednek. Pld. a szemetkosar icon, my computer stb. Az also bar (Taskbar - a start menuval az egyik felen es az oraval a masik felen) is a desktopon helyezkedik el. Tehat barmit latsz a kepernyon az mind a desktop-on van. Azt nevezik magyarul asztalnak.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 26)

jelentkezem !
En is tudom az asztalt jelenti igazolhatom igazat mond Alaways :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 26)

*Re: Desktop*



AtAways írta:


> Egyszerusitve, a desktop az ahol az ikonok elhelyezkednek. Pld. a szemetkosar icon, my computer stb. Az also bar (Taskbar - a start menuval az egyik felen es az oraval a masik felen) is a desktopon helyezkedik el. Tehat barmit latsz a kepernyon az mind a desktop-on van. Azt nevezik magyarul asztalnak.


Ne fáraszd magad AtAways, Kandúr csak szórakozott. Már én is elmagyaráztam neki. Ha nem értené, ide sem ért volna el


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 29)

*Hello Kandur! 

A Desktop a kezdooldal a kepernyodon - ahol a programokat latod, pld. ahol raklikkelsz az Internet Explorerre(ha azt hasznalod)... ergo ... ami elotted van miutan bekapcsolod a szamitogeped. Keszitettem egy "screenshot"-ot az en desktopomrol, talan igy a legerthetobb, szoval amit a kepen latsz azt nevezik desktopnak. ;-) *


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 29)

Nem jó Bojtika,
most szegény Kandúr lázasan fogja keresni a computerében a kék piramist a naptárral és nem fogja megtalálni. Kétségbe lesz esve. :lol:


----------



## Fatyol (2004 December 14)

A NeuroTrans 2000 nagyon jó fordítóprogi


----------



## invasio (2006 Augusztus 29)

Persze hogy létezik fordítóprogram, de sajnos igazán jót még nem láttam. Inkább csak nyersfordításra való, a szavakat egymás után szép sorban lefordítgatja.


----------



## Panci (2006 Szeptember 13)

Fatyol írta:


> A NeuroTrans 2000 nagyon jó fordítóprogi


 
Ha ingyenes, érdekel. Hogyan juthatnék hozzá?


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 13)

pl. beütöd a Google -ba, hogy NeuroTrans 2000 és letöltöd. Ha nem freeware, akkor marad a torrent :twisted:


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 20)

Hello!
Tudtok-e olyan programot, amellyel a szgép monitorán jó nagy felületen időmérésre használható? (Magyarul: stopper)
Én találtam egy analógot valahol, aminek swf kiterjesztése van. Fut is rendesen csak a neten. Én pedig önálló programként szeretném használni, de nem tudom "hajcsa" ezt a Shockwawe Flash Objectet. 
Szívesen veszem az ötleteiteket.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 20)

Persze, hogy van. A GNU oldalán nézz körül, ott láttam asszem.


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 20)

mofli írta:


> Szia.Te ennyire szereted a teveket?


 

siccc!


----------



## Jasin (2006 Szeptember 23)

A stopper keresésre:


Efike írta:


> Persze, hogy van. A GNU oldalán nézz körül, ott láttam asszem.


Köszönöm a segítséget. Sajnos nem tudok annyira angolul, hogy használni tudjam ezt a lapot. 
Szép napot!


----------



## berobika (2007 Március 7)

itt írta:


> Sziasztok nem igazan vagyok meg anyira jartas a szamitogep vilagban de halottam csak nem tudom biztosra hogy alitolag van olyan program ami szoveget fordit???? :idea: Ha letezik es tud valaki valmilyen linket erdekelne :lol:
> 
> ui:vagy lehet olyan ami filmet is (pl angol)lefordit magyar faliratra????


 

Kandurnak igaza van


----------



## Forex (2007 Május 21)

itt írta:


> Sziasztok nem igazan vagyok meg anyira jartas a szamitogep vilagban de halottam csak nem tudom biztosra hogy alitolag van olyan program ami szoveget fordit???? :idea: Ha letezik es tud valaki valmilyen linket erdekelne :lol:
> 
> ui:vagy lehet olyan ami filmet is (pl angol)lefordit magyar faliratra????



Azért ezzel egy picit vitatkoznék. Sok remek rendszer van ami szavakat fordít. Ezt hívják online szótárnak. Remekül bevált, s pl. az MTA SZTAKI -nak van egy két gyöngyszeme is már ezzel kapcsolatban.

Ugyanakkor szövegek, mondatok fordítása már más tészta. Abban kőkemény nyelvtan van, s ügye nem gondolod komolyan, hogy egy számítógépes szoftver egy mondatot
rendesen le fog tudni fordítani? Sokat teszteltem már ilyen szövegfordító programokat
de egyik sem jött be. Amúgy meg idegennyelvről magyar nyelvre szövegfordítók meg
végképp nincsenek. Legalábbis én nem találtam  De ha Te találsz akkor tudasd velem mert szívesen letesztelném. 1-etlen egy darabot találtam én is de az egy angolról magyarra fordító volt és ezt az eredményt adta:

The director of Red Hat company Duncan More . . . blabla
A lényeg, hogy a fordítást így kezdte:
A Vörös Kalap cég igazgatója Fajankó More . . . blabla

Vicces nem?  Én azt hiszem, hogy egy film subtitle részét erre nem bíznám  Kivéve ha komédiát, parodiát akarunk a filmből csinálni


----------



## hajlando (2007 Május 21)

Hát én is hasonlót találtam, mint Te Forex. Felét lefordítja - annak fele hibás, így inkább a humor kategóriába sorolható, nem fordítóprogram.


----------



## lejo (2007 Július 22)

*On-line fordítógépek a neten...*

A neten több on-line fordítógép is található. Általában néhány mondatot tudnak fordítani "nyersfordítás" formátumban. A valóságban ezek csak szótárazó gépek, de sok esetben segítséget nyujthatnak. Keress rá a Google-ban pl.: "on-line fordítás" "fordítógép" stb.


----------



## csocsoka78 (2007 Július 29)

Szia itt.Probald meg a www.startlap.hu weboldalat.Ot van egy mukodo angol magyar szotar.


----------



## mat (2007 Július 30)

Javaslom megnézni:
http://www.jomagam.hu/programok/jgl_szotar.htm

Ismertető a www.honositomuhely.hu -ról:

Aki idegen nyelvet beszél vagy tanul, annak szüksége van szótárra, amihez közvetlenül a programból juthatunk hozzá, a webkiszolgálón közzétettek között válogathatunk és tölthetjük le azt, amelyre szükségünk van. Kétirányú szótárként is használhatjuk. Szókincsét szabadon bővíthetjük. A vágólapról beillesztett szöveg fordítására is alkalmas, amit nem talál meg, azt egy legördülő menübe helyezi be. A szavak keresése gyorsan történik: ahogy írjuk be a keresési mezőbe a szót, úgy változik a megjelenített szavak listája. A szótárban egyébként le/föl közlekedhetünk, ha csak úgy böngészünk. A program nyomtatásra is ad lehetőséget. Az angolról magyarra vagy magyarról angolra történő fordítást a gyorskereső könnyíti meg, melynek felső mezőjében kijelölt szó jelentését az alsó mezőben tekinthetjük meg. A külön letölthető Teszt Elek alkalmazás teszteket generál a szótár anyagából, amivel gyarapíthatjuk vagy lemérhetjük tudásunkat.


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Július 31)

mat írta:


> Javaslom megnézni:
> http://www.jomagam.hu/programok/jgl_szotar.htm


Koszonom a tippet!

Mar leirtam tobb helyen, de akit erdekel - a legjobb angol-angol szotar ami gepedrol fut, minden Windows programmal kompatibilis, es legalisan ingyenes, itt erheto el: http://wordweb.info/free/ .


----------



## Koroknay bela (2007 Augusztus 2)

Hahalman írta:


> Koszonom a tippet!
> 
> Mar leirtam tobb helyen, de akit erdekel - a legjobb angol-angol szotar ami gepedrol fut, minden Windows programmal kompatibilis, es legalisan ingyenes, itt erheto el: http://wordweb.info/free/ .


Tényleg nem haszontalan több helyen leírni, mert én csak most találkoztam vele, és már le is töltöttem. Tényleg nagyon jó! köszönöm, és én is ajánlom mindenkinek!


----------



## balaj (2007 Augusztus 3)

*http://babelfish*.altavista.com/


----------



## coolice (2007 Augusztus 11)

Létezik ilyen, de csak natív níelvekre, pl: Angol, Német, ahol majdnem egy az egybe lehet átfordítani a szöveget. Van spanyolra is. Magyarra nincs, és még jó darabig nem is lesz...


----------



## BBTeri (2007 Október 31)

Szerintem eszperantóra kéne fordítani és vissza.
Minden (érintett) nyelvet.
Kevesebb munka lenne, mint minden nyelvről minden nyelvre.


----------



## medver38 (2007 November 11)

Brovó,eltaláltad a legjobbat,sajnos mondatot nem fordít,de az egyik legjobb


----------



## medver38 (2007 November 11)

BBTeri írta:


> Szerintem eszperantóra kéne fordítani és vissza.
> Minden (érintett) nyelvet.
> Kevesebb munka lenne, mint minden nyelvről minden nyelvre.


Sajnos pont eszperantóul nem tudok


----------



## huncyrus (2007 November 14)

de az eszperanto pont minden nyelv egyesitése... biztos h kevesebb nyelv lenne? meghát nem is olyan sokan beszélik ... inkább az angol-spanyol-japán-kinai nyelvnégyes van már előnyben. (ezeket beszélik a leginkább és a legtöbb helyen... ) 

De érdekes lenne eszperantóban is anniy szent...


----------



## Screech (2007 November 16)

általában pénz büntetés ,lefoglalás és/vagy börtönbüntetés


----------



## alex1973 (2008 Április 11)

itt írta:


> Sziasztok nem igazan vagyok meg anyira jartas a szamitogep vilagban de halottam csak nem tudom biztosra hogy alitolag van olyan program ami szoveget fordit???? :idea: Ha letezik es tud valaki valmilyen linket erdekelne :lol:
> 
> ui:vagy lehet olyan ami filmet is (pl angol)lefordit magyar faliratra????



Dativus 
http://www.dativus.hu/
ez angol-magyar magyar-angol, mondatfordító.
Vagy neurotrain nevü progi ill a babilon pro;mobimouse
stb...


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 11)

BBTeri írta:


> Szerintem eszperantóra kéne fordítani és vissza.
> Minden (érintett) nyelvet.
> Kevesebb munka lenne, mint minden nyelvről minden nyelvre.


Egyből Karinthynak a zseniális paródiája jutott eszembe, amelyben németről magyarra, majd vissza fordítanak egy verset. Az eredmény köszönőviszonyban sincs az eredetivel. Magyarul: minden fordítás egyben ferdítés is. Két fordítás két ferdítés. :mrgreen:


----------



## gödipista (2008 Április 12)

Erre gondoltál?
"Uher, a zsidó kupléíró
remeg a folyosómélyen,"


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 13)

Ja, valahogy így kezdődik az első verzió: Am Ufer des Ganges.. :mrgreen: megpróbálom megkeresni. A könyv legalsó polcon hátul van, nem vállalom most a kiásását, de megpróbálom a neten...


----------



## gödipista (2008 Április 13)

Ne keresd, ez az.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 13)

(1) 
Jöttem a Gangesz partjairól, 
Hol álmodoztam déli verőn. 
A szívem egy nagy harangvirág, 
S finom remegések: az erőm. 

(2) 
Ich kam vom Ufer des Ganges 
Dort träumt ich von südischen Schlager 
Mein Herz, du Blume, du banges 
Du bist so zitternd, so mager. 

(3) 
Ufer, a zsidó kupléíró, 
Aludt a folyosón mélyen, 
Barátja Herz biztatta, 
Hogy ne remegjen, ne féljen. 

(4) 
O, Dichter der alten Juden 
Was schläfst du im Flussalz so tief? 
Hörst du nicht den stolzen Herzog 
Der dir in Ohren pief? 
(5) 
A Herz-féle szalámiban 
Sokkal sűrűbb a só, 
Mint más, hasonló terményekben, 
Hidd el, ó, nyájas olvasó!

Bocsánat az OFF-ért, de a közvetítónyelvre való fordítás és onnan átfordítás váltotta ki belőlem!


----------



## gödipista (2008 Április 13)

Nahát, ez az!
Egyébként: nem offolás, a forditás soha nem hű, legtöbbször rosszabb, néha, igen ritkán jobb, mint az eredeti, de ez sem menti a forditás hűségét!


----------



## medver38 (2008 Április 25)

Szia,létezik.Egész mondato fordít angol-magyar és re.Semmi nem tökéletes,de
kipróbálhatod:

```
http://www.webforditas.hu/
```
.Jó szórakozást


----------



## medver38 (2008 Április 25)

Szia,létezik és legális.Angol-magyar és re http://www.webforditas.hu/
Egész mondatokat fordít,tehát nem kell szavanként keresni.Nem tökéletes,dehát én se...


----------



## Daffy (2008 Május 12)

http://data.hu/get/22591/NeuroTran_v_9.2.6.rar.html
igen ez az a program mukodik igaz egy kicsit megkésve de megtaláltam
Angol.Magyar mondatforditó


----------



## Reactor (2008 Május 29)

Ezek a webfordítók meglehetősen bénák, volt szerencsém látni hogy miket művelnek. Inkább a szótárazásban bízok, szótárprogramok vannak. A webfordítók ugyanis teljesen hülyék pl. nyelvtanból, és el nem tudják képzelni, hogy lehet egy szónak több jelentése...


----------



## EUHun (2008 Június 2)

Na ja. A Webfordító, nem ismeri fel a nyelvtani összefüggéseket, a helyes szórendet. A szavakat fordítja le. Ahhoz, hogy elővarázsolhass valami értelmeset is, azért ahhoz, meg nem árt tudni azon a nyelven alapszinten, legyen az angol, német, francia vagy bármi más. Így a kettő szöveget használva (eredeti+fordított), ki tudsz hozni valami értelmes mondatot is.


----------



## Vykusz (2008 Június 25)

Sziasztok! Ez is egy jó fordítóprogram. Bemásolod a mondatot és lefordítsa. http://www.webforditas.hu/


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Június 25)

Vykusz írta:


> Sziasztok! Ez is egy jó fordítóprogram. Bemásolod a mondatot és lefordítsa. http://www.webforditas.hu/


Kedves Vykusz!
Azért olvass vissza legalább egy oldalt mielőtt hozzászólsz-
3-4 üzivel feljebb ezt láthatod:


medver38 írta:


> Szia,létezik.Egész mondato fordít angol-magyar és re.Semmi nem tökéletes,de
> kipróbálhatod:
> 
> ```
> ...





medver38 írta:


> Szia,létezik és legális.Angol-magyar és re http://www.webforditas.hu/
> Egész mondatokat fordít,tehát nem kell szavanként keresni.Nem tökéletes,dehát én se...



Azért


----------



## icelady (2008 Július 8)

Sziasztok,bocs,hogy bele vau,de nekem most instalált egy szaki(érti a dolgát)egy forditó progit.Próbáld megkeresni a neve dativus forditó.Vmelyik nap dolgoztam vele -hát nem tökéletes,de állitólag jobb nincs.Egész szöveget kellene elvileg forditania,próbáld megSzia mki,szép napocskát!


----------



## Bubus03 (2008 Július 8)

Szerintem a dativus fordítótól sokkal jobb a webfordítás.hu


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Július 8)

Bubus03 írta:


> Szerintem a dativus fordítótól sokkal jobb a webfordítás.hu


Sajnos a gépi fordítás sohasem lesz tökéletes. (Hacsak a gépi neuronhálózatok el nem érik, vagy meg nem közelítik az emberi agy bonyolultságát, de az nem holnap lesz.) A magyar nyelv szabályrendszerének sajátosságai miatt amúgy sem vagyunk jó helyzetben. No meg azért sem, mert a magyart kevesebb, mint 40 millió ember beszéli. (Vajon miért ez a fejlesztői küszöb?)


----------



## kroy96 (2008 November 12)

Van egy nem netes fordítóprogram, ez a Neurotran. Én ezt használom mert jobb mint a webforditás(mert nem csak 512 karaktert lehet beütni egyszerre).


----------



## belacet (2009 Január 30)

ITT/nek, tényleg van olyan program , amely szöveget fordít , de csak szótani fordítás, de az is jó! Próbáld meg a következőt: www.webforditas.hu:)


----------



## belacet (2009 Január 30)

A Neurotran-T NEM ISMEREM , BIZTOS JÓ


----------



## Julo (2009 Március 10)

Nem tudom mikortól, de a http://www.gogle.co.hu/ -t használom többnyire mint mindenki, és a külföldi oldalakat lefordítja, amennyiben rákattintok. Nem tökéletes, de viszonylag érthető!


----------



## derina (2009 Május 30)

Sziasztok! A webforditas.hu pártolókhoz csatlakoznék én is. Én németből fordítok magyarra (Harry Potter fanfictiont) és a Sztaki szótárral kiegészítve nagyon jól használható..


----------



## bezga (2009 Május 31)

Hali,
A webforditas.hu nekem is bejött és számomra úgytünik, hogy napról-napra jobbá válik, mert a fordítás mellett várják a jobb fordítási javaslatokat, felolvassa a begépelt szöveget, nos ez az utobbi kicsit "furi", de azért hasznos.


----------



## Obszervant (2009 Június 10)

Ragyogoan bevalt a Google forditoja nyelvtanulasi celra. Megadhatsz egy oldalcimet vagy egy szoveget, azt a fordito leforditja es megjeleniti.
Ha a leforditott szoveg fole teszed a markort, megjeleniti az alatta levo mondat eredetijet. Igencsak tanulsagos es megszabadulsz a lelektelen orokos szotarozastol is.


----------



## szekeres63 (2009 Június 15)

Nekem eddig legjobban a TrueTranslator nevű program jött be. Már több fajtát is kiprobáltam. Csak ajánlani tudom mindenkinek


----------



## Wfater (2009 Június 22)

*Fordító*

A google-nak is van fordítója: 
http://translate.google.hu/?hl=hu&tab=wT#

Mint minden szövegfordító ez is kezdetleges, ne várj irodalmi fordítást, de azért a lényeg megérthető.
Akár teljes weboldalakat is le lehet vele fordítani.

Nem mellékes, hogy 42 nyelv közötti fordítási lehetőséggel rendelkezik


----------



## vinmi (2009 Július 20)

Érdekelne találkozott-e már valaki olyan konvertáló programmal, /létezik-e egyáltalán/amely képes arra, hogy a külömböző tervezőszoftverek által használt fájlformátumokat, *adatvesztés nélkül *átkonvertálja egy másik, / az lenne az igazi ha bármelyik/tervezőszoftver fájlformátumába?


----------



## bluebirds (2009 Július 22)

vinmi írta:


> Érdekelne találkozott-e már valaki olyan konvertáló programmal, /létezik-e egyáltalán/amely képes arra, hogy a külömböző tervezőszoftverek által használt fájlformátumokat, *adatvesztés nélkül *átkonvertálja egy másik, / az lenne az igazi ha bármelyik/tervezőszoftver fájlformátumába?




szia 

Melyik software-re gondolsz? És mibe kéne átalakitani?


----------



## Csi'pemDale (2009 Július 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Sajnos a gépi fordítás sohasem lesz tökéletes.


Ez egyáltalán nem biztos.
Amíg egy fordító alkalmazás abból indul ki, hogy elemenként (szavanként) fordít, addig nem. Koncepció váltás esetén ennek már van esélye.
Ha nem szógyűjtemény lesz, hanem mondatgyűjtemény, akkor már előfordulhat.
Az igaz, hogy egy ilyen adatbázis hatalmas, de a gépek teljesítménye folyamatosan nagyságrendekkel változik. És a tárhely mérete is növekszik. Néhány éve még 20 és 40 megás vinyókkal dolgozgattunk.
Ma már nevetségesnek tűnik a dolog.
Digitalizálgattam az Univerzum folyóirataimat, majd megosztva valakivel ezt a reakciót kaptam: Ó, még a feketelyuk létezéséről sem tudtak!!
(az újság kb. 25 éve jelent meg)
:idea:
Ennyit a "sosem"-ről


----------



## vinmi (2009 Július 23)

Szia Bluebirds!
A cégek, és magánvállalkozók nagyon sok fajta szoftverrel tervezhetnek meg egy alkatrészt, épületet, stb, egész egyszerűen azért, mert igen sok fajta/min. 10 komolyabb/ van a piacon, és ki ki ízlése (pénztárcája) alapján vásárolja meg, a neki szimpatikusat. 
A szoftverfejlesztő cégek a rajzok, tervek, mentéseit, a saját maguk által előállított formátumú fájlokba mentik./Ez egy szoftvercsaládnál általában mindig ugyanaz, azért, hogy a frissebb verziók tudják olvasni a régebbivel készült rajzokat/ Így áll elő az a helyzet, hogy pl. az én Inventorral tervezett rajzaimat, nem tudja megnyitni "Valaki", mert Ő pl. SolidEdge-ben tervez, ami más fájlrendszert használ. Tehát, mi ketten elvileg nem tudunk közösen dolgozni ugyanazon a terven.Persze meg lehet kerülni a problémát, csak általában adatvesztésel jár. Azért keresek egy konvertáló programot, *ha létezik*, mert nekem sok üzletem hiúsúlt meg a fent említett probléma miatt. /Ha nem létezik, akkor én vagyok az *ötletgazda*, a baj csak az, hogy nem tudom megcsinálni/


----------



## Csi'pemDale (2009 Július 24)

vinmi írta:


> Szia Bluebirds!
> , *ha létezik*, mert nekem sok üzletem hiúsúlt .../


 
Hi!
Amennyire tudom, létezik ilyesmi on-line szolgáltatás, amelyik exportálja a projekteket egymásba. (Amennyit erről hallottam.)
Egyébként vesd föl vmelyik egyetemen, hogy diákok próbálják ezt megoldani vmilyen plug-in segítségével. Hátha nincs témájuk a szakdogára.


----------



## bluebirds (2009 Július 25)

öh...

Hát az biztos ha lenne egy tervező társam akkor ugyan azt a szoftvert használnánk... (ez így logikus)
Persze nem értek ezekhez a szoftokhoz....

Most csak tanácsot tudok adni ami nekem már bevált egy párszor:
Biztos ismered a mondást: " a Goggle az ember legjobb barátja "

Írd be a google-be:
fájlkiterjesztés + to + fájlkiterjesztés
Ezt lehet variálni:
*.fájlkiterjesztés + to + *.fájlkiterjesztés
fájlkiterjesztés + convert + fájlkiterjesztés

progineve + file converter

meg satöbbi.....

ha ez nem vezet eredményre akkor még ott van "Csi'pemDale" ötlete


----------



## Csi'pemDale (2009 Július 25)

*Azokat már...*

Nekem úgy tűnt, hogy a konvertálási lehetőségeket már végig zongorázta. Talán épp arra írta, hogy nem tökéletes az átalakítás.


----------



## vinmi (2009 Július 26)

A Google- átnéztem, (már amennyire sikerült, és persze más keresőket is) a probléma az, hogy amelyik programokhoz sikerült konvertáló-t találni, több kevesebb adatvesztés mindig volt.
Úgy gondolom, az eddigi válaszokból leszűrhető, valószínűleg *nem létezik* ilyen program!


----------



## Csi'pemDale (2009 Július 26)

vinmi írta:


> ...valószínűleg *nem létezik* ilyen program!


Igen.
Ezek a programfejlesztők versenyben vannak egymással, és ezért védik a saját fájltípusaikat. Ezért ez elég nehéz kérdés.
Nincs olyan állapota a projectnek, amikor még nincs adatvesztés?
Mert akkor lehet, hogy kevés plusz munkával többféle formátumban lehetne kidolgozni a terveidet.
Vagy annyit nem ér a dolog?
Egyébként létezik egy levlista, ahol egy Toldy Lajos nevű listagazda minden nap free programokat tesz közzé. Ezt "lefűzte" egy adatbázisba, amiben több ezer free program adatai szerepelnek (már). Én ezt a Datára föltettem, ha érdekel, magánban elküldöm a linkjét, mert itt kikapok, ha csak belinkelem a megfelelő topikban. 
Föltölteni meg nem akarom, mert sztem gyér lenne az érdeklődés.?


----------



## vinmi (2009 Július 27)

Kösz,biztosan hasznos lesz.
Még egy info. Létezik az Adobe-nak egy programja, amely a tervezőszoftverek fájljait, /kis veszteséggel/, PDF formátumúvá alakítja.
Gondolom ezen a nyomon lehetne fejleszteni. Arról, hogy milyen jogi akadályai lehetnek, /szabadalmi védelem/ fogalmam nincs. Mindenesetre üzletnek nagy lenne, /egy közepesen jó 3D tervezőszoftver millió Ft fölött kezd, ha nem magyarhonban, hanem valahol az EU-ban vásárolod. Idehaza drágább.../ha átjárhatóvá válnának a különböző típusú szoftverek.


----------



## exile (2009 December 21)

Hello 
Békés Karácsonyt és Boldog Újévet kívánok..
A net-en van fóedító program mely teljes mondatokat fordít
ezen a linken keresd..
http://www.webforditas.hu/


----------



## andorkaa (2010 Január 12)

Sziasztok! Keresnék egy tervező programot, a neve Solid Edge. Annyit tudok róla, hogy viszonylag könnyen kezelhető. Le szeretném tölteni a netről, de egyelőre nem találtam egy olyan oldalt sem, ahonnan megtehetném. Tudna ebben segiteni nekem valaki?  Köszönöm!


----------



## szuttyer (2010 Január 14)

sziasztok! Érdeklődni szeretnék nem tud-e valaki olyan progit, amivel midi karaoke file átalakitható úgy hogy asztali dvd-n is letudjam játszani és a szöveget is mutassa?


----------



## peter.perjesi (2010 Január 20)

tudtommal ilyen progi nincs, max azt tudom elkepzelni, hogy screen capturing progival mented a kepernyot mondjuk divx-be, majd azt irod ki dvd-re


----------



## DerMedve (2010 Május 16)

Igen. Ajánlatom, hogy IT szaklapok oldalain a téma szerinti keresésre adott cikkeket nézd át. Összehasonlítások, értékelések, tesztek után választhatod ki a megfelelőt


----------



## Zocahun (2010 Szeptember 25)

Kb öt éve belekóstoltam a Mobimouse-ba akkor nagyon tetszett.


----------



## crusoe01 (2013 Március 8)

szuttyer írta:


> sziasztok! Érdeklődni szeretnék nem tud-e valaki olyan progit, amivel midi karaoke file átalakitható úgy hogy asztali dvd-n is letudjam játszani és a szöveget is mutassa?



Ez elég körülnényes sajnos. Az xrecode II programmal mp3 és wavba, még talán ac 3-ba is alakithatod. utána az ac3-at össze kell fűznöd egy elkészitett mpeg fájllal. Az mpeg fájl elkészitése valamilyen videolopó programmal történjen, miközben lejátszod a vanbascon.


----------

